# My other pets



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't think I've ever mentioned my other pets besides rats on here before.
So here goes
First my oldest cat, who needs no introduction ;D








OK, this is Hermione (Mione), yes named after the character from the harry potter series, She's 14 years old and yes is as silly as she looks. I got her along with her brother (Harry) from a rescue, but harry moved out a few years ago to the 'big' house down the road.

















She's still going strong despite having a run in with a van a few years ago that fortunately left little lasting damage except her tail now only 'fluffs' at the tip and the fur around the scars has never grown back.

Next up is my other cat 'Kitten', named only because that's what we called her when we got her and it sorta just stuck. Tried tonnes of other names but they just weren't her;D. She's 8 years old now.

















My oldest dog is Bronwen, a 9 year old border collie who never acts her age.









And of last but not least Lilly, a 5 year old Jack russel x Border x Irish terrier.
















She's a typical yapper type dog who lets us know when anything 'ANYTHING' Is going on outside or down the road.

Her white face isn't due to age, it is just the Jack Russel showing through. Here is pic of her when she was a puppy.









Not excluding Tropical fish: 1 Angel fish, 2 silver dollars, 1 silver shark, 2 clouded minnow, 1 plec (His Lordship) and Pondfish: 14 Comets and 1 Common Goldfish.


----------



## tylerjones553 (Oct 4, 2011)

They all are Very Cute All Look Very Happy Nice Pics


----------

